# JBoss run-error



## noFreak (2. Sep 2006)

Hallo ihr alle,

hab mich die letzten 3 Tage so das erste mal mit Java und all dem vielen drumherum beschäftigt und konnte mir dabei einen (noch etwas verschwommenen) überblick über die vielfälltigkeit und komplexität des ganzen schaffen.

So, jetzt wollt ich mal den JBoss zum laufen bringen und da bringt der mir einen schönen error...beim ersten Start.
Es kann gut sein, dass es nicht die aktuelle JBoss version ist, aber bin im moment leider noch analog am Netz und muss deshalb auf Buch CD's zurückgreifen...

java version:1.5.0_04-b05

23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [WonderLand] 3.2.2RC2 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_2_RC2 date=200307231513)
23:38:02,562 DEBUG [Server] Using config: org.jboss.system.server.ServerConfigImpl@1cafa9e
23:38:02,562 DEBUG [Server] Server type: class org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: F:\java\jboss
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Library URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/lib/
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: F:\java\jboss\server\default
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/server/default/
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Data Dir: F:\java\jboss\server\default\data
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: F:\java\jboss\server\default\tmp
23:38:02,562 INFO  [Server] Server Config URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/server/default/conf/
23:38:02,578 INFO  [Server] Server Library URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/server/default/lib/
23:38:02,578 INFO  [Server] Root Deployemnt Filename: jboss-service.xml
23:38:02,578 INFO  [Server] Starting General Purpose Architecture (GPA)...
23:38:02,593 DEBUG [Server] Created MBeanServer: com.sun.jmx.mbeanserver.JmxMBeanServer@b179c3
23:38:02,593 DEBUG [Server] Boot url list: [file:/F:/java/jboss/server/default/conf/]
23:38:02,593 DEBUG [Server] Creating loader for URL: file:/F:/java/jboss/server/default/conf/
*23:38:02,609 ERROR [Server] Failed to start
javax.management.InstanceNotFoundException: JMImplementation:service=LoaderRepository,name=Default
	at com.sun.jmx.interceptor.DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.getMBean(DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.java:1010)
	at com.sun.jmx.interceptor.DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.invoke(DefaultMBeanServerInterceptor.java:804)
	at com.sun.jmx.mbeanserver.JmxMBeanServer.invoke(JmxMBeanServer.java:784)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.initBootLibraries(ServerImpl.java:498)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:334)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:290)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:150)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:388)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)*

Die Umgebungsvariablen für Java/Jboss und den tomcat sollten eigentlich auch richtig gesetzt sein (falls es was damit zu tun hat).
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was hier schief läuft, denn bis ich mich soweit rein gearbeitet hab um das zu verstehen wird wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Oskar (5. Sep 2006)

Versuch mal ob er mit einer JRE 1.4.x startet. Nur so ein Gedanke, da ich zur Zeit nicht an die Doku vom Jboss ran komme.


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2006)

ja, dachte ich mir auch schon, dass der JBOSS 3.2.2 evtl. die 1.4 JDK benötigt, oder halt die JDK 1.5 den JBOSS 4.x. Ich hab die aktuelle 1.5 JDK von einem Freund bekommen, den JBOSS 3.2.2 von der Buch CD "J2EE mit Struts und Co". Dort ist zwar auch der Installer für das JDK 1.4 drauf, aber das Installer Archiv ist laut Windows (habs auf zwei installationen probiert) beschädigt, was mir schon irgendwie seltsam vorkommt.Das Problem ist, ich bin halt nur mit 56 Kbit/s online ...ich werd mal schauen ob ich mir den JBOSS 4.x irgendwo downloaden kann und werd euch dann das Ergebniss mitteilen.
Also scheene abend noch


----------



## noFreack (24. Sep 2006)

Also erst mal Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde...
das Problem ist behoben und lag wirklich lediglich daran, dass der JBoss 4.x die Java Version 1.5 vorraussetzt. bzw der JBoss 3.2.2 nicht mit der Version 1.5 läuft.
Also dankeschön und noch viel Spaß beim coden...

hmm... und wo ist hier das erledigt flag???..


----------

